# Cory Catfish?



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm planning on getting a ten gallon soon and putting 3-5 Cory Catfish in there with one male betta. Is that enough room for them?
Also, how many female bettas can I keep in ten gallon as a sorority? Many people told me I should keep at least five together, but others say 3-4 is just fine.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

as for the corries(coreys?) yes, I would just be a little worried if the betta was more agressive...but just add lost of plants and hiding spots...and add the other fish before the betta so they dont "intrude on his terirorry"..and also make sure you research what they eat and such before you purchase!...goodluck!


----------



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

kjg1029 said:


> as for the corries(coreys?) yes, I would just be a little worried if the betta was more agressive...but just add lost of plants and hiding spots...and add the other fish before the betta so they dont "intrude on his terirorry"..and also make sure you research what they eat and such before you purchase!...goodluck!


Okay, thank you! :-D


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well for cories you want at least 5. I would stick to the somewhat smaller ones; sterbais, julis, pandas and pygmies. The pygmies you could do a nice big group 10-12. For any of the other ones do 5. For the sorority, is it planted? You will need a lot of hiding spots. I had 7 females in my sorority, it was a biotope tank. So I would say do 5-7 females. More females + a lot of hiding spots = less aggression
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

tankman12 said:


> Well for cories you want at least 5. I would stick to the somewhat smaller ones; sterbais, julis, pandas and pygmies. The pygmies you could do a nice big group 10-12. For any of the other ones do 5. For the sorority, is it planted? You will need a lot of hiding spots. I had 7 females in my sorority, it was a biotope tank. So I would say do 5-7 females. More females + a lot of hiding spots = less aggression
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks for the information! :-D


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

and remember cory catfish need sand as a substrate. gravel that isn't perfectly round will injure their barbles.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

I wanted them so bad but I already had gravel and I couldn't switch it.

Ok I could switch it, I'm lazy, but one day


----------



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

KFoster said:


> I wanted them so bad but I already had gravel and I couldn't switch it.
> 
> Ok I could switch it, I'm lazy, but one day


Wow, I didn't know that! Thank you! :-D


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

You could keep 3-5 cories in with the Betta , but the temperament of the Betta is very important. Keep a close eye.

I'd say keep 4 girls in a 10g sorority. Not every girl will be able to establish their own territory in a 10g if you have 5 or more, but if you have less than 4, they'll pick on eachother too much.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

lunaeclipse25 said:


> Wow, I didn't know that! Thank you! :-D


You're welcome! I spend so much time researching on how to properly care for my betta and then I was like "err--oh ya I guess I should look into that other species I was gunna stock" 

Caught it before I got them though! They're sooo cute. One day


----------



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> You could keep 3-5 cories in with the Betta , but the temperament of the Betta is very important. Keep a close eye.
> 
> I'd say keep 4 girls in a 10g sorority. Not every girl will be able to establish their own territory in a 10g if you have 5 or more, but if you have less than 4, they'll pick on eachother too much.


Okay thanks, I wasn't sure if they would pick on each other if there were only 4


----------



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

KFoster said:


> You're welcome! I spend so much time researching on how to properly care for my betta and then I was like "err--oh ya I guess I should look into that other species I was gunna stock"
> 
> Caught it before I got them though! They're sooo cute. One day


That's good! Haha a lot of people get fish without doing research and don't know why they die. I agree, they are pretty cute! :-D


----------

